# Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depression"



## bugmenot (28 June 2009)

Man, this article really stirs up some angst.

http://zerohedge.blogspot.com/2009/06/goldman-sachs-engineering-every-major.html

Global warming or not, I think most people have been sufficiently conditioned by MSM for "green" to be the next bubble.

The opportunities lye in picking the gems in the next couple of years!


----------



## Real1ty (28 June 2009)

*Re: Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depressio*

Surely it's time for a Conspiracy board Joe?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (28 June 2009)

*Re: Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depressio*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15113


----------



## Timmy (28 June 2009)

*Re: Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depressio*

Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depression"

Ok, that makes it real easy.

1. Find out what they are doing.
2. Do the same.


----------



## James Austin (4 December 2009)

*Re: Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depressio*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSwWy4E6I04&feature=related


----------



## bandicoot76 (13 June 2010)

*Re: Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depressio*

heres the latest rumour i heard about goldman sachs.... they sold a MASSIVE parcel of BP shares just days BEFORE the gulf oil deep well blew out & a BP rep said the safety systems to prevent the explosion showed signs of tampering.

my problem with the above rumour is that besides the suspicious (co-incidence?) nature of GS selling right out of BP before the disaster happened thereby missing the consequent BP share price drop, if the tampering theory is correct and the spill was deliberate sabotage, WHO benefits enough to have planned it and how did GS know it was going to hapen? ...or was it just a coincidence?


----------



## explod (14 June 2010)

*Re: Goldman Sachs: "Engineering Every Major Market Manipulation Since Great Depressio*



bandicoot76 said:


> heres the latest rumour i heard about goldman sachs.... they sold a MASSIVE parcel of BP shares just days BEFORE the gulf oil deep well blew out & a BP rep said the safety systems to prevent the explosion showed signs of tampering.
> 
> my problem with the above rumour is that besides the suspicious (co-incidence?) nature of GS selling right out of BP before the disaster happened thereby missing the consequent BP share price drop, if the tampering theory is correct and the spill was deliberate sabotage, WHO benefits enough to have planned it and how did GS know it was going to hapen? ...or was it just a coincidence?




Did no GS buy a heap of crude at the bottom of the oil price last year and have it idling on the high seas for higher prices.   Would not this oil leak eventually lead to higher costs for recovery and therefore a likely spike in oil prices  ?


----------

